# Home theater set for $850.00



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok so I'm new here and would like some imput.

First of all I bought and returned the Bose 321 system. I got it at Samc Club for 850.00. that is all I want to spend.

What I need to hook up :
DTV HD DVR
Upconvert DVD
46" Toshiba HD DLP w/2 HDMI

What I want:
2 tower speakers
1 reciever
1 CD player
1 sub.

I bought the Bose sytem thinking it would be a good versitle system but it was not . I like the compact of the system.

thanks..


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you plan on just sticking with a 2.1 setup, or are you looking for a possible surround setup?

Also, if you plan on sticking with components from your local electronics retailer, you are probably looking at something from Polk or Boston Acoustics in this price range.

For a 2.1 setup, assuming you have your hdmi signal and your digital audio signals seperate, you can go with the following:

Pioneer VSX-816-K Reciever - ~210$ (may need to have this shipped due to availability)
Boston Acoustics VR2 Tower Speakers - ~230$
Boston Acoustics XB4 Subwoofer - ~280$
Assorted cabling/hookup - ~80$

That should bring you to about 800$ before taxes/shipping. Prices were picked up from Circuit City, as they have a 10% reciever/speaker promotion right now. I would have put in Polk speakers, but their promotion excludes them. The Pioneer reciever is not available in my local stores, but it is indicated on the website as an in-store pickup item, so they can special order the unit to be sent to that store for pickup.

Also, if you plan on picking this up from your local store, you will need to stay away from sales people who try and sell you monster cabling and high-end power filtering equipment. Buy Nexxtech brand cables if you can. They are significantly cheaper and perform just as well. 

There are probably options through other retailers, so I would shop around a bit and see if someone doesnt have the same/similar products at lower prices.

As far as quality goes, I believe you will be very happy going from a 321 setup to this. The reciever adds tons of flexibility in your setup, especially if you want to run alot of component sources (xboxes, ps3, dvd, etc). Boston Acoustics speakers are excellent in this price range, and I think you will be surprised at the difference in sound quality and power.

Btw, Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

ducati 1098 said:


> Ok so I'm new here and would like some imput. What I want:2 tower peakers, 1 reciever, 1 CD player, 1 sub...


First of all .... Welcome!!! :T:wave:

If you don't mind: Why you want to get a CD Player when you have a DVD that I'm sure it can play CD's??? .... :huh:

You can shop here at the Shack Mall ... I'm sure you will find something that you like :yes::yes:

Do you have any Costco store near you??? ... if you don't have the membership, maybe a friend or relative can help you get in, they have a Denon system (Model: DHT487DV) for $550.00 and it comes with 5 speakers, a sub and the receiver ... but, no Tower speakers.

I'm not sure why you want towers, but in my case I have small speakers (infinity TSS 750), they sound great in my HT ....:yes::yes:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What salvasol said – if you have a sub, you don’t need tower speakers. You could put the savings somewhere else.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

> Boston Acoustics VR2 Tower Speakers - ~230$


:coocoo:

That's only one tower!!!!
$230x2= $460pair:bigsmile:


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

2-x-cs Center/Main speakers = $278

http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=speakers&product=91.1

1-x-sub $199

http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=subwoofers&product=12.1

1-OPPO DV-981HD $229

http://www.oppodigital.com/dv981hd/dv981hd_index.html

1-ONKYO TXSR504 $159

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/ONKTXSR504B


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't know about the OPPO DVD player. At $200-225 you can get the Toshiba HD-DVD A2 and play HD-DVDs if you like and have probably as good - maybe better upconverting DVD player. If nothing else it would most likely bring more on resale if you ever decided to upgrade. :huh:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Receiver - Sherwood RD6500 5.1, $125
CD/DVD/DVD-A/SACD/HDCD player - Oppo DV970HD, $150
Tower speakers - Infinity Primus P252, $262/pair
Subwoofer - Infinity PS12, $275

TOTAL - $812

The Sherwood receiver is surprisingly good for such an inexpensive piece. However, no DTS or HDMI if that is important to you. While you already have an upconverting DVD, the Oppo universal player is also a very good CD, HDCD, SACD and DVD-Audio player. The Infinity towers and subwoofer will be the strength of the system, they sound really good for the price. You can later expand to a full 5.1 system by adding a pair of Infinity Primus P152s ($200/pair) and an Infinity Primus PC250 center channel ($140). This would blow away any BOSE system even costing twice as much.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As an Oppo owner, it's a great DVD player, but I second the comment about buying the A2 instead.

Also, don't ever get you cables from Circuit City, Best Buy, or the like no matter how hard they push. monoprice.com has everything you need, and Bluejean cable will get you a more premium finish for a little more money.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

People must have missed that he already has an upconverting DVD player and wants something to play CDs.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good point! :duh:


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

I would take a hard look at the Onkyo 650 for the features you get. Also, take a look at HSU Research for their sub/sat systems. The subs are just awesome and really pump out the low end bass.


----------

